# My R3-SL build plan



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Here is the plan, 
take 1 x 61cm 08(?) R3-SL frame set,
Easton EC90 fork, 
7800 Dura Ace groupo, 
WCS bars and stem,
SLR 135gm seat
Dura Ace seat post (I think it will match the DA cranks better than a WCS carbon one)
MAVIC KSYRIUM ES wheels
Red "Hudz" covers

And when I combine them all together I will post pics, also pixs of the build up. I just have to wait for the frame to get here.:cryin: 

Thoughts everyone.....and a guess on final weight?

cheers

Ralph


----------

